#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Engenius, problemas e mais problemas

## sergio

Outro dia em uma lista que participo o usuário João Paulo Just, o qual participa do forum também, postou o link abaixo:

_MikroTik RouterOS &bull; View topic - WinBox Tx Power display seems 10 dB low_

É mencionado sobre um problema na maneira como o Mikrotik apresenta os valores em dbm do Engenius Plus. Também é mencionado sobre o ubiquiti e como corrigiram o problema (a Mikrotikls).

Bom darem uma lida com atenção, pois pode ser a "cura" para vários problemas do Engenius e até mesmo o problema de perda de potência que normalmente é mencionado.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Olá,

o mini-PCI Engenius também dá conflito de IRQ quando instalado em PC via adaptador. Realmente é problemático. Só o recomendo em ponto a ponto com uma boa RB, aterrado e com boa fonte.

----------


## sergio

Além desses velhos conhecidos problemas, o que eu postei é sobre como o Mikrotik reconhece a potência do mesmo.

Vale a pena dar uma lida no post.

----------


## rogeriosims

Alquem que entende de ingles poderia fazer um compilado do conteudo desse post do forum mk, pra gente...

Tentei com a tradução do google, mas não entendi muita coisa.


Abraço

----------


## Josue Guedes

Cara eu dei uma olhada e pelo que entendi, o MK mostra sempre 10 Db abaixo da potência real, isso significa que um cartão setado em 17 Db no MK está na realidade a 27 Db, isso é assustador! Eu já tinha notado que o cartão nunca mostra a potência máxima do cartão no MK, mais achei que eram restrições do proprio MK. Será muito importante confirmar essas informações. Há tempos uso 17 Db aqui e a coisa está funcionando muito bem.

----------


## sergio

> Cara eu dei uma olhada e pelo que entendi, o MK mostra sempre 10 Db abaixo da potência real, isso significa que um cartão setado em 17 Db no MK está na realidade a 27 Db, isso é assustador! Eu já tinha notado que o cartão nunca mostra a potência máxima do cartão no MK, mais achei que eram restrições do proprio MK. Será muito importante confirmar essas informações. Há tempos uso 17 Db aqui e a coisa está funcionando muito bem.


Josue, se notar está parcialmente confirmado. Olha só o que o Uldis diz (esse cara quando fala algo no forum, sobre wireless, pode ter certeza que ele sabe o que fala, pois é o responsável pelo wireless da Mikrotkls):




> There are lot of wireless cards that doesn't have correct tx-power value written in the cards eeprom.
> Thats why the they have this offset 10db or some different number.
> Currently we don't have any plans to add this offset in our driver for other wireless cards.


ou seja, ele tá tirando o dele da reta e dizendo que alguns cards (leia-se Engenius) possuem um algoritmo de tx-power, escrito errado na eprom. E a Mikrotikls não tem interesse nenhum em "remendar" o sistema por conta disto.

O lance é correr atrás de informações do fabricante.

----------


## Josue Guedes

É Sergio, foi exatamente isso que entendi, não aguentei, acabei baixando aqui aqui para 12 Db para testar, e vou te falar, praticamente não deu diferença pois os clientes estão perto, os mais longe, em torno de 2 km, caiu de -55 para -59, 60, tudo indica que a informação é verdadeira mesmo. Vou tentar contato com o fabricante, pesquisar, até mesmo tentar um wattimetro para medir aqui.

----------


## Giovani.couto

Ba tche fique PE da vida agora! 
[email protected]#%&%¨* la [email protected]#%$$%$& da........

Quando coloquei meus cartões nos meus painéis foi uma Maravilha !!!! Só que com o tempo foi ficando ruim!
Tava no mikrotik 19 ma se é como disseram na verdade 29! Sem falar dos outros que usei com antena de 12 dbi ai tava com 24, Bom [email protected]&*%¨# meus 11 Cartões! Só pode ser brincadeira isso! Quem vai me dar garantia destas placas agora? 

Vou tira tudo e vou voltar pra plaquinha G520!

Não o pior que muita gente se ferrou com isso!
E os caras responsáveis por isso só atirarão a Mer&%&547 no Ventilador Agora!

Pessoal Desculpa os palavrões, mas sem comentários!

----------


## Giovani.couto

Bom!
20 minutos depois me acalmei, agora gostaria de saber como faço pra ver se o cartão esta bom?
Tipo como meço a saída com um mult-test?

----------


## Giovani.couto

Dei uma pesquisada e vi que tem que ser um Wattímetro!
Bom não o tenho!
O jeito e trocar tudo mesmo!

----------


## sergio

Giovani, olha só o que o zéroela diz:




> if you use all-rates-fixed and and 30db, then you could burn the card - and the warranty will not cover it as you are overdriving it...


ou seja, por isso a "perda" de potência ou mesmo inutilização do cartão.

----------


## IPCorpore

Caramba, então foi esse o motivo de eu só conseguir qualidade no serviço setando o card para 12dBm... e eu pensando que estava trabalhando a 16mW.... q coisa maluca.....

----------


## IPCorpore

Com certeza isso vai esfriar a cabeça de muita gente. Amigo sergio, agradeço imensamente por este post, eu já cliquei lá no agradecer, mas não achei o suficiente, quero demonstrar aqui minha gratidão por nos informar tal fato, por isso o cartão é tão mal falado...

Mais uma vez obrigado....

Forte abraço

----------


## 1929

> Com certeza isso vai esfriar a cabeça de muita gente. Amigo sergio, agradeço imensamente por este post, eu já cliquei lá no agradecer, mas não achei o suficiente, quero demonstrar aqui minha gratidão por nos informar tal fato, por isso o cartão é tão mal falado...
> 
> Mais uma vez obrigado....
> 
> Forte abraço


REalmente, vai ficar mais fácil daqui prá frente. Grande informação para a comunidade.
E agora IPcorpore, dá prá tu setar um pouco menos para ver como fica. Eu já estava impressionado com os 16mW que tu já me tinha passado.
Tu foi um dos que falou bem dos cartões. e agora se explica o porquê.
Então tem margem para reduzir mais um pouco.

----------


## IPCorpore

> REalmente, vai ficar mais fácil daqui prá frente. Grande informação para a comunidade.
> E agora IPcorpore, dá prá tu setar um pouco menos para ver como fica. Eu já estava impressionado com os 16mW que tu já me tinha passado.
> Tu foi um dos que falou bem dos cartões. e agora se explica o porquê.
> Então tem margem para reduzir mais um pouco.


 
Com certeza... amanhã vou fazer alguns testes, reduzir pra 63mW ou até um pouco menos, pra nós vermos no que dá.

Posto os resultados.

Forte abraço

----------


## netosdr

> Bom darem uma lida com atenção, pois pode ser a "cura" para vários problemas do Engenius e até mesmo o problema de perda de potência que normalmente é mencionado.


Este problema ocorre somente com o Plus ou com o primeiro tb?

----------


## Josue Guedes

> Este problema ocorre somente com o Plus ou com o primeiro tb?


Acontece com os mais novos, o mais antigo acho que deve acontecer também.
Tem um novo agora que tem um dissipador maior e um outro antecessor, com um dissipador igual a uma fita, acontece com os dois.

----------


## netosdr

> Acontece com o Plus também.


Vc quiz dizer que ocorre com ambos?

----------


## Josue Guedes

> Vc quiz dizer que ocorre com ambos?


Sim, os dois.

----------


## sergio

> Sim, os dois.



Não deveria... (pelo menos pelo post lá da Mikrotikls).




> He told me that generic linux device drivers will not be able to interpret the high power operation of the 8602+S card. Engenius does not supply linux device drivers. They do have drivers for windows and mac, which he says work properly. He maintains that the device is working properly and properly reporting the available power levels to drivers that know how to interact properly with the device and its special high power amplifier.
> ...


De acordo com isso ai é problema dos drivers do Linux (hehehehe... deve ter deixado a Mikrotikls fula,pois eles dizem que os drivers wireless são eles que escrevem).

De arcodo ainda com este cidadão ai, os drivers para Windows funcionam perfeitamente... hehehehe

----------


## netosdr

Configurei os meus cartões antigos que tenho em uma RB333 pra 8db (seria 18db no caso), pelo Sinal do MK continua exatamente o mesmo sinal, mas no cliente o sinal que era 60% ficou 24%.
Será que todos os cartões com todos as versões do MK apresentam este problema?
Como posso identificar?

----------


## sergio

> Configurei os meus cartões antigos que tenho em uma RB333 pra 8db (seria 18db no caso), pelo Sinal do MK continua exatamente o mesmo sinal, mas no cliente o sinal que era 60% ficou 24%.
> Será que todos os cartões com todos as versões do MK apresentam este problema?
> Como posso identificar?



Pelo post são os PLUS (600mW). Mas sinceramente, não duvido que estes problemas se apresentem em outros modelos e marcas.

----------


## netosdr

> Pelo post são os PLUS (600mW). Mas sinceramente, não duvido que estes problemas se apresentem em outros modelos e marcas.


Hum... será que em lojas de eletrônica eles tem walltimetro pra fazer o teste?

----------


## Giovani.couto

> Giovani, olha só o que o zéroela diz:
> 
> 
> 
> ou seja, por isso a "perda" de potência ou mesmo inutilização do cartão.


Ola Sergio!

Mas quem usa essa potência aqui no Brasil? 
Bom eu fazendo uns testes aqui com meus painéis 17 dbi hyperlink 90 graus tive a certeza de que meus cartões estavam "GRITANDO" o que eu já mais quis fazer, pois nos sabemos que potencia alta não e sinônimo de qualidade!

Bom antes eu tinha seta do para 19dbm no mikrotik achando que eram 19 e nao 29!hehehe
Primeiro mês foi uma beleza 15 km e o sinal ainda chegava forte!!! bha pensei to feito !
Segundo mês começou os problemas !!!
Perda de pacotes, latência alta e o ACK que uso default estava em 435, e meu cliente mais longe ficam a 8 km! Tava ficando loco ... Já tava pensando em trocar tudo pelo 2WARE (PRISM) alias alguém conhece este cartão já trabalharão com ele ?
 Dai nosso Amigo Sergio expôs o problema!
Fui La e baixai pra 9 dbm no mikrotik !!!
Resumindo o ACK ficou com 35, mas setei em 62 e latência baixou, mas ainda perde uns pacotes, que acho já deve ser problema de danificação do cartão por ele ter ficado muito sensível!
Já pensou se a Anatel pega esta potencia?
Bom e isso ai!
Começar tudo de novo!

Abraços Sergio!

----------


## sergio

> Ola Sergio!
> 
> Mas quem usa essa potência aqui no Brasil?




hehehehe... Dá uma olhada no ML pra vc ver os vendedores. E ainda com umas antenas omni de 21 dbi.






> Bom eu fazendo uns testes aqui com meus painéis 17 dbi hyperlink 90 graus tive a certeza de que meus cartões estavam "GRITANDO" o que eu já mais quis fazer, pois nos sabemos que potencia alta não e sinônimo de qualidade!




Isso é fato, mas tem muitos que ainda não acreditam.


 


> Bom antes eu tinha seta do para 19dbm no mikrotik achando que eram 19 e nao 29!hehehe
> Primeiro mês foi uma beleza 15 km e o sinal ainda chegava forte!!! bha pensei to feito !
> Segundo mês começou os problemas !!!
> Perda de pacotes, latência alta e o ACK que uso default estava em 435, e meu cliente mais longe ficam a 8 km! Tava ficando loco ... Já tava pensando em trocar tudo pelo 2WARE (PRISM) alias alguém conhece este cartão já trabalharão com ele ?
>  Dai nosso Amigo Sergio expôs o problema!
> Fui La e baixai pra 9 dbm no mikrotik !!!
> Resumindo o ACK ficou com 35, mas setei em 62 e latência baixou, mas ainda perde uns pacotes, que acho já deve ser problema de danificação do cartão por ele ter ficado muito sensível!
> Já pensou se a Anatel pega esta potencia?
> Bom e isso ai!
> ...


Agora é acertar tudo, talvez pegar um cartão novo e testar novamente, desta vez configurando no Mikrotik a potência correta.

Um detalhe: quando for configurar, use card-rates ao invés de Manual ou ALL Rates Fixe, pois esse é o mecanismo que utiliza o que está na Eprom do cartão (esta dica é do AlexandreCorrea).

----------


## Giovani.couto

Brigadão ai pela informação Sergio !
Mas me diz ai o 2ware (prism) 32mw e bom ?

----------


## neuri

Gente isso que o Giovani.couto disse é verdade, pois tive a "Engenuidade" de comprar os cartoes Engenius pq sao homologados e so tive problemas, coloquei todos em RB433AH e como default no Tx-power, rodou que é uma maravilha, com uma semanda depois ninguem mais conseguia enxergar o sinal das minhas bases, foi tudo pras kukuias, nao resolveu mais nada, muito fraco ficou o sinal. Agora eu pergunto. Será que esses cartoes funcionam em algum tipo de placa com sua potencia original? abraços e boa sorte com os Engenius...rssss (nao recomendo)

----------


## Giovani.couto

> Gente isso que o Giovani.couto disse é verdade, pois tive a "Engenuidade" de comprar os cartoes Engenius pq sao homologados e so tive problemas, coloquei todos em RB433AH e como default no Tx-power, rodou que é uma maravilha, com uma semanda depois ninguem mais conseguia enxergar o sinal das minhas bases, foi tudo pras kukuias, nao resolveu mais nada, muito fraco ficou o sinal. Agora eu pergunto. Será que esses cartoes funcionam em algum tipo de placa com sua potencia original? abraços e boa sorte com os Engenius...rssss (nao recomendo)


Olá Neuri!
O problema pelo que sabemos e só com as distros Linux!

----------


## Giovani.couto

To indo la na torre agora pra trocar os cartões !!!
depois posto o resultado !

----------


## Giovani.couto

Pessoal Problema resolvido!

Troquei os Cartões coloquei só 10dbm(equivalente a 20dbm) ficou ótimo!
Latência entre 3 e 5 pros mais distantes !
O sinal também melhorou, pois os antigos cartões saturaram!

Um Grande abração a esta turma deste Topico !

----------


## sergio

> Pessoal Problema resolvido!
> 
> Troquei os Cartões coloquei só 10dbm(equivalente a 20dbm) ficou ótimo!
> Latência entre 3 e 5 pros mais distantes !
> O sinal também melhorou, pois os antigos cartões saturarão!
> 
> Um Grande abração a esta turma deste Topico !


Bom que tenha resolvido os problemas.

Agora algo interessante... 90% dos que postam no forum Mikrotik/Wireless, eu creio, usam esse cartão. Mas ninguém mais se pronunciou.. ou não tem problemas ou não acharam importante o assunto.

Tem coisas que não entendo. hehehehe

----------


## Josue Guedes

> Bom que tenha resolvido os problemas.
> 
> Agora algo interessante... 90% dos que postam no forum Mikrotik/Wireless, eu creio, usam esse cartão. Mas ninguém mais se pronunciou.. ou não tem problemas ou não acharam importante o assunto.
> 
> Tem coisas que não entendo. hehehehe


É, também notei isso.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

> Bom que tenha resolvido os problemas.
> 
> Agora algo interessante... 90% dos que postam no forum Mikrotik/Wireless, eu creio, usam esse cartão. Mas ninguém mais se pronunciou.. ou não tem problemas ou não acharam importante o assunto.
> 
> Tem coisas que não entendo. hehehehe


Sérgio,

esse cartão é complicadíssimo: quando se espera e pensa ter resolvido todos os "pepinos" relacionados a ele e, eis que de repente, ele apronta outra vez. Já fiz os testes que os colegas relataram antes. Resolve por um tempo, mas depois apronta outra vez.

----------


## sergio

> Sérgio,
> 
> esse cartão é complicadíssimo: quando se espera e pensa ter resolvido todos os "pepinos" relacionados a ele e, eis que de repente, ele apronta outra vez. Já fiz os testes que os colegas relataram antes. Resolve por um tempo, mas depois apronta outra vez.



Realmente. 

Pelo menos agora tem o Ubiquiti homologado (preço alto, mas paciência). Tem os Nano que além da WDC, agora tem homologação da própria Ubiquit. Agora já dá para ficar livre desse "maldito".  :Musicus:

----------


## ShadowRed

> Realmente. 
> 
> Pelo menos agora tem o Ubiquiti homologado (preço alto, mas paciência). Tem os Nano que além da WDC, agora tem homologação da própria Ubiquit. Agora já dá para ficar livre desse "maldito".


 
Parece que o Ubiquit ta com restrição de antena de 3 dbi apenas.

Ta dificil achar outro cartão, mas pelo menos aqui to com uma rb600 e 4 deles com fonte de 5 amperes rodando aparentemente normal.

Queria achar os PRISM o cartão bom que roda redondo. Mas tá igual mosca branca com bolinhas vermelhas.

----------


## sergio

> Parece que o Ubiquit ta com restrição de antena de 3 dbi apenas.
> 
> Ta dificil achar outro cartão, mas pelo menos aqui to com uma rb600 e 4 deles com fonte de 5 amperes rodando aparentemente normal.
> 
> Queria achar os PRISM o cartão bom que roda redondo. Mas tá igual mosca branca com bolinhas vermelhas.


Esse PRISM é uma fantasia ShadowRed. Você é enganado, pois ele não tem nenhum recurso contra todas as "_intempéries"_ do espectro. Ou seja, ele não te mostra nada, te deixa cego e principalmente não em recurso nenhum para ajustar no caso de problemas. 

O Atheros te mostra a _"verdade_" (_conheça a verdade e ela vos libertará_). Esse é o _"problema_" do Atheros, te mostra tudo, todas as porcarias que existem no espectro e na sua rede (aqueles clientes com sinal ruim, com antena ferrada, com pigtail que o cachorro usou de chiclete, a interferência da concorrência, as configurações erradas de potência...).

Cabe a você acertar tudo e para isto é trampo.

----------


## 1929

> Parece que o Ubiquit ta com restrição de antena de 3 dbi apenas.


Acho que não.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

> Esse PRISM é uma fantasia ShadowRed. Você é enganado, pois ele não tem nenhum recurso contra todas as "_intempéries"_ do espectro. Ou seja, ele não te mostra nada, te deixa cego e principalmente não em recurso nenhum para ajustar no caso de problemas. 
> 
> O Atheros te mostra a _"verdade_" (_conheça a verdade e ela vos libertará_). Esse é o _"problema_" do Atheros, te mostra tudo, todas as porcarias que existem no espectro e na sua rede (aqueles clientes com sinal ruim, com antena ferrada, com pigtail que o cachorro usou de chiclete, a interferência da concorrência, as configurações erradas de potência...).
> 
> Cabe a você acertar tudo e para isto é trampo.


Sergio,

discordo de você. Cartões de chipset Prism sempre os uso: são estáveis e potentes. Têm provedor que montei com eles e está há mais de ano sem apresentar um único problema. Talvez você tenha tido alguma experiência ruim com algum deles, mas não páre aí.. no trauma..rsrs.

Quanto ao cartão Ubiquiti homologado não vi nenhuma restrição de uso de antena.

----------


## sergio

> Sergio,
> 
> discordo de você. Cartões de chipset Prism sempre os uso: são estáveis e potentes. Têm provedor que montei com eles e está há mais de ano sem apresentar um único problema. Talvez você tenha tido alguma experiência ruim com algum deles, mas não páre aí.. no trauma..rsrs.
> 
> Quanto ao cartão Ubiquiti homologado não vi nenhuma restrição de uso de antena.


Marcelo, quando vc menciona estáveis, qual a situação do espectro? Como mede o ACK, como mede a banda que o mesmo está transmitindo? Qual o throughput efetivo dos mesmos? Quando ocorre problemas como latência alta, modulação em 1 ou 2 Mbit, qual o ajuste você realiza no cliente e no AP?

----------


## jpjust

Tinha tempo que não vinha no Under-Linux e quando venho, encontro esse tópico  :Smile: 

Aqui eu fiz da seguinte forma: todos os meus EnGenius desceram pra 7 dBm em card-rates (pra ficar com 17 dBm). Percebi que os POPs ficaram mais estáveis. Mesmo diminuindo a potência, que antes era 17 dBm (27 na verdade), os clientes mais distantes continuaram acessando normalmente.

Sobre como saber se seu modelo de EnGenius está sujeito a esse erro, acho que sei como descobrir: configurando o MK em tx-power=default, ele irá usar o valor máximo do cartão, que está gravado na sua EEPROM. Se vocês fizerem isso no EnGenius, o WinBox vai mostrar que ele ficou em 18 dBm, quando era pra dar 28 dBm. A partir daí, acho que dá pra se certificar de que seu EnGenius sofre do problema dos -10 dBm.

Na lista de discussão onde o Sérgio falou que mostrei o link para o problema, até comentei que de acordo com os posts do fórum da MikroTik, eles falam desse mesmo problema nos cartões da Ubiquiti. No caso desses cartões, eles implementaram um paleativo, informando a potência real que o cartão está usando e a potência que o MikroTik está "pedindo" ao cartão entre parênteses (veja isso na guia Tx-Power da configuração dos seus Ubiquitis). O valor em parênteses sempre é -10 do valor real.

----------


## netosdr

> e o cartão está usando e a potência que o MikroTik está "pedindo" ao cartão entre parênteses (veja isso na guia Tx-Power da configuração dos seus Ubiquitis). O valor em parênteses sempre é -10 do valor real.


Rapaz fiz este teste aqui, apareceu 17dbm em todos, meus cartões são de 600mw (28dbm) entao acho que esta dica não rola.... porque ou apareceria 18 ou 28...

----------


## 1929

> Rapaz fiz este teste aqui, apareceu 17dbm em todos, meus cartões são de 600mw (28dbm) entao acho que esta dica não rola.... porque ou apareceria 18 ou 28...



Companheiro, baixa logo a potencia. Acho que já estão perdendo a potencia.

Faz o que o outro disse. Diminui a potencia para preservar o cartão

----------


## netosdr

> Companheiro, baixa logo a potencia. Acho que já estão perdendo a potencia.
> 
> Faz o que o outro disse. Diminui a potencia para preservar o cartão


Nesta torre que fiz os testes funciona há mais de ano assim, se tiver que ter fudido já fudeu mesmo...

Quanto a abaixar a potencia, eu abaixei, em alguns clientes longe (uns 5 Km) o sinal ficou em 23% no indicador da ralink, em alguns nem conectava, em outros ficava caindo.

Acho que o problema não é com todos os cartões da Senao, pelo menos com os modelos antigos aparentemente não...

O modelo que tem nesta torre é o mesmo 8602 Plus...

----------


## sergio

> Nesta torre que fiz os testes funciona há mais de ano assim, se tiver que ter fudido já fudeu mesmo...
> 
> Quanto a abaixar a potencia, eu abaixei, em alguns clientes longe (uns 5 Km) o sinal ficou em 23% no indicador da ralink, em alguns nem conectava, em outros ficava caindo.
> 
> Acho que o problema não é com todos os cartões da Senao, pelo menos com os modelos antigos aparentemente não...
> 
> O modelo que tem nesta torre é o mesmo 8602 Plus...


Qual a versão do Mikrotik?

----------


## netosdr

> Qual a versão do Mikrotik?


a placa é RB333 rodando a versão 3.15

----------


## sergio

> a placa é RB333 rodando a versão 3.15


Seus cartões devem ser os antigos de 400mW.

----------


## netosdr

> Seus cartões devem ser os antigos de 400mW.


Não posso dar certeza, mas possivelmente devem ser mesmo...

Certeza que são 8602 eu tenho, agora não sei se são Plus, parece que os Plus que tem 600mw de potencia certo?

----------


## jpjust

> Não posso dar certeza, mas possivelmente devem ser mesmo...
> 
> Certeza que são 8602 eu tenho, agora não sei se são Plus, parece que os Plus que tem 600mw de potencia certo?


O Plus tem 630 mW. Acho que o seu também está com esse problema dos -10 dBm. No caso, que mostra 17, deve tá jogando na verdade 27 dBm.

Eu diminui aqui pra poupar o cartão, pois acredito que se o 8602 promete jogar 630 mW, mesmo que com ruído, então ele pode jogar 50 mW com qualidade.

----------


## netosdr

> O Plus tem 630 mW. Acho que o seu também está com esse problema dos -10 dBm. No caso, que mostra 17, deve tá jogando na verdade 27 dBm.
> 
> Eu diminui aqui pra poupar o cartão, pois acredito que se o 8602 promete jogar 630 mW, mesmo que com ruído, então ele pode jogar 50 mW com qualidade.


Acredito que não, como disse, quando eu coloco em 8db, os clientes todos ficam com sinal ruim, as vezes nem conectam, e quando conectam fica em torno de 25% no medidor da ralink, fora as quedas de sinal...

----------


## jpjust

> Acredito que não, como disse, quando eu coloco em 8db, os clientes todos ficam com sinal ruim, as vezes nem conectam, e quando conectam fica em torno de 25% no medidor da ralink, fora as quedas de sinal...


Então pode ser que o seu não sofra esse problema mesmo.

----------


## Giovani.couto

Os Plus que troquei perderam potencia gradativamente ao longo de dois meses! 
Pois eu estava usando 19dbm no mikrotik (na verdade 29) ai baixei para 9dbm e nem funcionou direito mas quando coloquei os novos a 9dbm ai sim voltou a fica bom !

----------


## Pupa

ola pessoal
e realmente esse engenius sao problema mesmo
aqui em minha rede tenho tudo pc/ap e alguns tinha esse bendito cartao
por fim me encomodei tanto que acabei trocando tudo por ag 530 ( pena que nao sao mais homologadas) depois desse upgrade acabou a encomodacao 
e ainda por cima todos trabalhao em deflaut e sem problema
tenho clientes a 15 km e funcionado que uma blz
o problema q isso acontece soh com 2.4 tenho aqui em 5.8 a mais de 1 ano sem problema nenhum

grato

----------


## Meiobit

Essa diferença de 10 db serve tambem para 5.8?

----------


## jpjust

> Essa diferença de 10 db serve tambem para 5.8?


Se for o EnGenius, sim.

Aqui também tenho POP em 5.8 com EnGenius e faço o mesmo "truque" pro sinal ficar na medida certa.  :Smile:

----------


## sergio

> Com certeza isso vai esfriar a cabeça de muita gente. Amigo sergio, agradeço imensamente por este post, eu já cliquei lá no agradecer, mas não achei o suficiente, quero demonstrar aqui minha gratidão por nos informar tal fato, por isso o cartão é tão mal falado...
> 
> Mais uma vez obrigado....
> 
> Forte abraço


Fez as alterações IPCorpore? Deu resultado?

----------


## sergio

> Tinha tempo que não vinha no Under-Linux e quando venho, encontro esse tópico 
> 
> ...


Opa... Blz João Paulo?

Estava esperando vc ou Alexandre Correa postarem... como ninguém apareceu, eu postei.

 :Smile:

----------


## jpjust

> Opa... Blz João Paulo?
> 
> Estava esperando vc ou Alexandre Correa postarem... como ninguém apareceu, eu postei.


Às vezes, na agonia do dia-a-dia, não dá nem tempo pra vir aqui. Essa semana tô mais tranqüilo, rsrs  :Smile:

----------


## 1929

> Fez as alterações IPCorpore? Deu resultado?



Problema identificado, beleza.
Negócio é usar com baixa potencia.

Surgiram tantos motivos, até cano enferrujado, RB, alimentação, etc...,
Agora uma pergunta que não quer calar.
Porque esta perda de potência acontecia principalmente em dias chuvosos? 
Foi só coincidência, Sérgio?

----------


## neuri

amigos, o q faço com os 7 Engenius q comprei e q aconteceu o mesmo problema de enfraquecimento de sinal. tem revitalizacao deles?
qual a dica para os outros 4 cartoes novos que ainda tenho e ainda nao foram usados? qual podencia e configuracoes coloco no mkt pra que este enfraquecimento de sinal nao aconteca com eles?
abraços e bom FDS a todos

----------


## jpjust

> amigos, o q faço com os 7 Engenius q comprei e q aconteceu o mesmo problema de enfraquecimento de sinal. tem revitalizacao deles?
> qual a dica para os outros 4 cartoes novos que ainda tenho e ainda nao foram usados? qual podencia e configuracoes coloco no mkt pra que este enfraquecimento de sinal nao aconteca com eles?
> abraços e bom FDS a todos


Sobre os cartões que perderam potência, não sei como dar solução nisso aí, talvez você ainda possa usá-los em situações onde potência baixa não vai fazer falta.

Sobre os novos, recomendo usar "card-rates" e a potência em 7, assim ele vai jogar 17 dBm (50 mW).

----------


## jpjust

> Problema identificado, beleza.
> Negócio é usar com baixa potencia.
> 
> Surgiram tantos motivos, até cano enferrujado, RB, alimentação, etc...,
> Agora uma pergunta que não quer calar.
> Porque esta perda de potência acontecia principalmente em dias chuvosos? 
> Foi só coincidência, Sérgio?


Boa pergunta. Aqui por exemplo, pode chover que nada acontece. Mesmo quando usava em 17 (27 dBm, quase o máximo do cartão), podia chover que ele continuava funcionando. Talvez esteja entrando água na antena ou no cabo, refletindo o sinal forte de volta pro cartão.

----------


## IPCorpore

> Fez as alterações IPCorpore? Deu resultado?


Opa Sérgio, então, eu tentei baixar mais um pouco a potência do cartão sim, mas pra mim aqui não foi legal, como eu já estava usando 12dBm que em teoria e na minha cabeça eram 16mW, e graças a vc fiquei sabendo que é 150, tentei baixar mais, só que como uso em meus clientes somente a potência necessária (16 a 100mW) se eu baixar mais que isso, alguns deles perdem a qualidade. De qualquer forma, vou pedir cartões novos, e tentar baixar mais um pouco a potência, talvez possa ser o problema do desgaste dos cartões tbm, visto que fiquei algum tempo usando eles com 18dBm, até eu perceber alguns problemas na rede, que foi quando comecei a baixar mais a potência, chegando aos 12dBm. Quando trocá-los eu volto aqui, eu baixo mais a potência aqui, e posto o resultado que obtive. Mas fica a dica aí pra galera, agora todos sabemos que potência realmente estamos usando.

Gracias.

----------


## sergio

> Problema identificado, beleza.
> Negócio é usar com baixa potencia.
> 
> Surgiram tantos motivos, até cano enferrujado, RB, alimentação, etc...,
> Agora uma pergunta que não quer calar.
> Porque esta perda de potência acontecia principalmente em dias chuvosos? 
> Foi só coincidência, Sérgio?



Isso ai é loucura... sem sombra de dúvida cada um tem um problema que culmina na deterioração do cartão. No caso de chuva, poderia quase afirmar que trata-se de 2 duas coisas:
1 - Umidade que infiltra-se no CASE.
2 - Energia elétrica que desestabiliza.

Aliado a esses problemas a potência configurada de maneira errada (pelo sistema) e forçando o chipset a trabalhar "na marra".

Vejam que hoje não é possível aumentar a potência dos cartões (no caso de Mikrotik), mas antes ele aceitava (o que era totalmente equivocado, pois esta função de ajuste de potência serve para baixar a potência. Lembre dos antigos AP2000), então provavelmente foi utilizado o cartão em ambiente agressivo e com ajuste de potência fora dos padrões e este cartão, pelo visto, não possui, em sua arquitetura, nenhum componente que "evite" (bons capacitores, resistores, etc), uma vez que o preço do mesmo denuncia isto (compare a um da Ubiquiti).

Com uma combinação destas não existe equipamento que agüenta.

----------


## sergio

> Às vezes, na agonia do dia-a-dia, não dá nem tempo pra vir aqui. Essa semana tô mais tranqüilo, rsrs



Hehehehe.. Assim mesmo. Ainda mais em provedor, quem não corre?

----------


## sergio

> Opa Sérgio, então, eu tentei baixar mais um pouco a potência do cartão sim, mas pra mim aqui não foi legal, como eu já estava usando 12dBm que em teoria e na minha cabeça eram 16mW, e graças a vc fiquei sabendo que é 150, tentei baixar mais, só que como uso em meus clientes somente a potência necessária (16 a 100mW) se eu baixar mais que isso, alguns deles perdem a qualidade. De qualquer forma, vou pedir cartões novos, e tentar baixar mais um pouco a potência, talvez possa ser o problema do desgaste dos cartões tbm, visto que fiquei algum tempo usando eles com 18dBm, até eu perceber alguns problemas na rede, que foi quando comecei a baixar mais a potência, chegando aos 12dBm. Quando trocá-los eu volto aqui, eu baixo mais a potência aqui, e posto o resultado que obtive. Mas fica a dica aí pra galera, agora todos sabemos que potência realmente estamos usando.
> 
> Gracias.


Blz. Valeu pela informação.

----------


## Meiobit

Afinal, este problema apontado da diferença de 10 db na configuração do Engenius no mikrotik esta comprovada tecnicamente? Ou ainda é apenas indicios? Entrei em contato por email com a Engenius e até agora não me deram nenhuma resposta!
Aqui configurei uma repetidora em "card-rates" 20, o sinal em RSSI "dentro do ap cliente" nos clientes a 1 km ficava em torno de 80 a 90, quando baixo para 10 o que teoricamente seria "20" os clientes ficam com sinal em torno de 50 a 60. Ai fica minha duvida se correr o bicho pega se ficar o bicho come, se a afirmação for verdadeira e eu continuar a usar 20 teoricamente seria 30 e estaria condenando meu cartão, se a afirmação for falsa e eu utilizar 10 estarei perdendo clientes por estarem com nivel de sinal aceitável abaixo do limite!
 :Afraid:

----------


## Josue Guedes

> Afinal, este problema apontado da diferença de 10 db na configuração do Engenius no mikrotik esta comprovada tecnicamente? Ou ainda é apenas indicios? Entrei em contato por email com a Engenius e até agora não me deram nenhuma resposta!
> Aqui configurei uma repetidora em "card-rates" 20, o sinal em RSSI "dentro do ap cliente" nos clientes a 1 km ficava em torno de 80 a 90, quando baixo para 10 o que teoricamente seria "20" os clientes ficam com sinal em torno de 50 a 60. Ai fica minha duvida se correr o bicho pega se ficar o bicho come, se a afirmação for verdadeira e eu continuar a usar 20 teoricamente seria 30 e estaria condenando meu cartão, se a afirmação for falsa e eu utilizar 10 estarei perdendo clientes por estarem com nivel de sinal aceitável abaixo do limite!


Aqui comigo card rates em 12, clientes a 2 km estão com -66, cartão novo e setorial 9 db 120° TSM.

----------


## ShadowRed

> Acho que não.


Tá ai a homologação Certificado de Homologação - Requerimento nº 2146/08

Somente uma faixa da frequencia ta liberado pra uso do e.i.r.p

O resto ta com ganho de atena 3 dbi.


Foi o que entendi

----------


## 1929

> Tá ai a homologação Certificado de Homologação - Requerimento nº 2146/08
> 
> Somente uma faixa da frequencia ta liberado pra uso do e.i.r.p
> 
> O resto ta com ganho de atena 3 dbi.
> 
> 
> Foi o que entendi


Mas se fosse assim, não daria para usar nenhum dos outros que já estão homologados.
Além disso, aqueles dizeres no certificado é meio padrão. Tem nos outros certificados também.

Aquele ganho de antena pelo que sei é a base para fazermos os cálculos de ganho de antena máximo, obedecendo o EIRP máximo quando for o caso. Por ex. no ponto a ponto em 5.8 não há necessidade de baixar a potencia para compensar o ganho da antena. Mas na mesma frequencia, quando for para ponto de acesso aí tem que compensar o ganho baixando a potencia.

Se eu tiver errado neste entendimento, quero ser corrigido, pois pretendo logo, logo partir para 5.8.

----------


## Giovani.couto

Olá Pessoal!
Me enchi o saco com os Engenius !
To pensando em largar de mão essas porcarias de mini pci e voltar ao tempo do acess point!
É como o colega a cima falou mais cedo mais tarde a porcaria volta a aprontar !
Já gastei com cabos novos com painéis hyperlink com varias mini pci ENGENIUS e o troço não fica bom... Ta sempre dando uma rateada na placa! Latência sobe do nada! Mas ai vocês vão-me dizer olha o ack! Ai eu digo o mais alto 33, olha a interferência! Ai eu digo já coloquei todos os canais possíveis! E você diz fixa um ack! E eu digo já fixei e continua fazendo o mesmo!
Tenho dois painéis da hyperlink que ta com o seguinte problema um se conectar mais de 2 já era , perde pacote a doidado, mas se conectar só os dois ai perde um la que outro ! Mas ou outro conecta 18 e faz a mesma coisa que o primeiro!
E agora por ultimo verifiquei que mesmo usando 10 dbm na configuração do mikrotik o cartão foi pro pau!
Ai eu pergunto será que posso usar o AP da Aprouter WAP354 ?
Será que vai me segurar uns 40 clientes?
Lembrando que esse AP e Homologado e usa um cartão mini pci realtek dentro!

To com uma torre de quatro toneladas montada num ponto estratégico num alto de um morro! E ate agora a coisa não ficou boa! Só to gastando e nada de resolver esse tipo de problema!

Não posso nem vender mais internet, pois ta um lixo!

Sinceramente não sei mais o que fazer!

Conto Com a Ajuda dos Colegas! 
 :Santaclaus:

----------


## ShadowRed

> Olá Pessoal!
> Me enchi o saco com os Engenius !
> To pensando em largar de mão essas porcarias de mini pci e voltar ao tempo do acess point!
> É como o colega a cima falou mais cedo mais tarde a porcaria volta a aprontar !
> Já gastei com cabos novos com painéis hyperlink com varias mini pci ENGENIUS e o troço não fica bom... Ta sempre dando uma rateada na placa! Latência sobe do nada! Mas ai vocês vão-me dizer olha o ack! Ai eu digo o mais alto 33, olha a interferência! Ai eu digo já coloquei todos os canais possíveis! E você diz fixa um ack! E eu digo já fixei e continua fazendo o mesmo!
> Tenho dois painéis da hyperlink que ta com o seguinte problema um se conectar mais de 2 já era , perde pacote a doidado, mas se conectar só os dois ai perde um la que outro ! Mas ou outro conecta 18 e faz a mesma coisa que o primeiro!
> E agora por ultimo verifiquei que mesmo usando 10 dbm na configuração do mikrotik o cartão foi pro pau!
> Ai eu pergunto será que posso usar o AP da Aprouter WAP354 ?
> Será que vai me segurar uns 40 clientes?
> ...


 
Mais e ai trocando o cartão somente resolve o problema ?

Qual outro cartão homologado para 2.4 que podemos usar no lugar então ?


Tenho 4 destes cartões em uma rb600 e ta rodando filé, tem poucos usuarios mais ta normal.

----------


## Giovani.couto

Caro ShadowRed !

Num Painel somente ja troquei 3 engenius !
Uso PCAP ...mas e lamentável não durar estes cartões e por pior os primeiros plus que veio duraram 2 meses com a potencia de 19 dbm (sem eu saber do esquema de dos -10 ai ficou com 29 ) mas enfim estes novos vem na versão 3 e não presta !Vou aposentar eles por enquanto e vou colocar o WAP354 pra ver como fica! Diz o fabricante que guenta 60 clientes com folga !
Vamos ver o que vai dar!

----------


## ShadowRed

> Caro ShadowRed !
> 
> Num Painel somente ja troquei 3 engenius !
> Uso PCAP ...mas e lamentável não durar estes cartões e por pior os primeiros plus que veio duraram 2 meses com a potencia de 19 dbm (sem eu saber do esquema de dos -10 ai ficou com 29 ) mas enfim estes novos vem na versão 3 e não presta !Vou aposentar eles por enquanto e vou colocar o WAP354 pra ver como fica! Diz o fabricante que guenta 60 clientes com folga !
> Vamos ver o que vai dar!


Bom estes cartões já ta a 3 meses rodando normal. tomara que não de problemas. tenho mais 14 destes para colocar no ar.

Alguem usa este cartão sem problemas ??????

----------


## jpjust

> Bom estes cartões já ta a 3 meses rodando normal. tomara que não de problemas. tenho mais 14 destes para colocar no ar.
> 
> Alguem usa este cartão sem problemas ??????


Aqui também nunca tive problemas com EnGenius. Os mais velhos que tenho fizeram 1 ano em outubro e ainda estão funcionando.

Uso todos, com excessão de 2, com setoriais da Hyperlink. Os outros dois são com omnis, uma em 2,4 GHz e outra em 5,8 GHz.

----------


## jpjust

Hehehehe, parece castigo. Uma RB333 minha com um EnGenius acabou de parar de funcionar agora, depois de uma chuva monstruosa. Os técnicos que foram na torre disseram que a RB está apagada. Perguntei se a caixa estava molhada por dentro, mas eles disseram que tá totalmente seca. Testaram a fonte e está OK.

Tão trazendo a RB pro escritório pra levar outra nova de reposição. Vou ver o que aconteceu com a RB antiga (essa tinha uns 4 meses funcionando). Não é possível que no mesmo dia que digo que nunca tive problemas com EnGenius, uma RB dá pau assim. Mas acho que não foi o cartão não, porque senão a RB pelo menos estaria ligada :P

----------


## 1929

> Caro ShadowRed !
> 
> Num Painel somente ja troquei 3 engenius !
> Uso PCAP ...mas e lamentável não durar estes cartões e por pior os primeiros plus que veio duraram 2 meses com a potencia de 19 dbm (sem eu saber do esquema de dos -10 ai ficou com 29 ) mas enfim estes novos vem na versão 3 e não presta !Vou aposentar eles por enquanto e vou colocar o WAP354 pra ver como fica! Diz o fabricante que guenta 60 clientes com folga !
> Vamos ver o que vai dar!


Giovani, taí a prova de que não é nada com antena omini. Voce usa painel e deu zebra.
Não gosto de omini, mas não dá prá colocar logo a culpa nela, né?
Eu estou para fazer algumas alterações por aqui, e já não sei mais o que arriscar.
Tenho umas idéias mirabolantes com ap com protocolo N também.
Trablho com APs bem comuns e queria partir para algo mais profissional, mas já li até alguns relatos não tão bons sobre os Nano. RB com mini-pci também não é todo mundo que está satisfeito. 
Até pode ser questão de configuração, mas é muita gente reclamando e tomando prejuízo.
Eu já pensei também nos Aprouter. Eu uso aqui o firmware deles, mas meus GTS estão dando 2 a 3 ms de ping. Isto só depois que troquei o firmware. E estão em AP+WDS. Ísto contou pontos a favor da Aprouter.
Mas não achei no site deles qual o chipset que se baseia o wap354. Mas levo fé.
Já o outro modelo deles, mais "profissional", usa o mini pci-8602. Já dá prá ficar com o pé atrás.

----------


## Giovani.couto

> Giovani, taí a prova de que não é nada com antena omini. Voce usa painel e deu zebra.
> Não gosto de omini, mas não dá prá colocar logo a culpa nela, né?
> Eu estou para fazer algumas alterações por aqui, e já não sei mais o que arriscar.
> Tenho umas idéias mirabolantes com ap com protocolo N também.
> Trablho com APs bem comuns e queria partir para algo mais profissional, mas já li até alguns relatos não tão bons sobre os Nano. RB com mini-pci também não é todo mundo que está satisfeito. 
> Até pode ser questão de configuração, mas é muita gente reclamando e tomando prejuízo.
> Eu já pensei também nos Aprouter. Eu uso aqui o firmware deles, mas meus GTS estão dando 2 a 3 ms de ping. Isto só depois que troquei o firmware. E estão em AP+WDS. Ísto contou pontos a favor da Aprouter.
> Mas não achei no site deles qual o chipset que se baseia o wap354. Mas levo fé.
> Já o outro modelo deles, mais "profissional", usa o mini pci-8602. Já dá prá ficar com o pé atrás.


Cara tu tem razão sobre o problema com a omini !!! hehe, pois bem não acontece só com as omnis, pois tenho 2 painéis zero KM que coloquei e o mesmo aconteceu duas vezes !!!Os engenius são uma porcaria mesmo! Pelo menos a versão 3 dele pois a primeira acho que seja melhor já que me durou 2 meses com ele gritando por causa do bug dele!
Mas sobre o WAP354H, acabei de subir 2 deles e desligar meu mikrotik, pelo menos por enquanto ate que aja um cartão bom e homologado para 2,4 GHz, o chip set dele e ralink !Com 20 dbm de potencia! Mais do que suficiente para min. que uso painel de 17 dbi! Falei com a cabeça La da fabrica da aprouver e ele me disse que segura 60 simultâneos com folga e que da pra cadastrar uns 120 na lista de Mac!
Mas claro não e nem de longe melhor que o sistema do mikrotik, mas o que ta pegando e o cartão mesmo! Detalhe meu cliente mais longe neste radio a pilha ta com ping de 3 e 4 e com 31 dbm de sinal !
Para min que não agüentava mais esses engenius resolvi voltar pro tempo da pedra até que surja algo realmente bom e estável!! Pois nosso dinheiro não é capim!!
Ate cogitei de comprar umas rb-600 mas da ter que usar engenius e ficar com o mesmo problema nem compensa então resolvi amenizar com este wap354h , pois já tenho um a um ano e me satisfaz muito bem em WDS com meu AP em casa numa distancia de 1km em 2,4GHz com 20 mega reais de transferência onde dai ache que eles pudessem me atender pros clientes já que consegue me entregar 20 mega e para o padrão e 6, bom e isso vamo ver o que acontece !
Abraço a todos!

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

> Olá Pessoal!
> Me enchi o saco com os Engenius !
> To pensando em largar de mão essas porcarias de mini pci e voltar ao tempo do acess point!
> É como o colega a cima falou mais cedo mais tarde a porcaria volta a aprontar !
> Já gastei com cabos novos com painéis hyperlink com varias mini pci ENGENIUS e o troço não fica bom... Ta sempre dando uma rateada na placa! Latência sobe do nada! Mas ai vocês vão-me dizer olha o ack! Ai eu digo o mais alto 33, olha a interferência! Ai eu digo já coloquei todos os canais possíveis! E você diz fixa um ack! E eu digo já fixei e continua fazendo o mesmo!
> Tenho dois painéis da hyperlink que ta com o seguinte problema um se conectar mais de 2 já era , perde pacote a doidado, mas se conectar só os dois ai perde um la que outro ! Mas ou outro conecta 18 e faz a mesma coisa que o primeiro!
> E agora por ultimo verifiquei que mesmo usando 10 dbm na configuração do mikrotik o cartão foi pro pau!
> Ai eu pergunto será que posso usar o AP da Aprouter WAP354 ?
> Será que vai me segurar uns 40 clientes?
> ...


 testa com um cartão da PRISM
Aqui vou trocar todos os meus engenius por eles, bom mesmo é se homologassem o xr2...
tenho dois engenius numa rb333 os dois com 17 db, um numa omni (sinal ta uma bosta, pra ajudar tem um maluco aqui perto com um amplificador de 1watt), outro ta numa direcional da sincal (sinal ta perfeito) em outra rb, tenho um prism funcionando que é uma maravilha, unica coisa estranha que vejo é que o tx/rx rate ta sempre em 2mbits, mas nao atrapalha a conexao

----------


## mvianna

Só para informar, WAP-354 é o mesmo Chipset do Edimax 7210, Ralink, mas o firmware em si, mesmo o original da ABOCOM é BEM superior ao do edimax, mais estável e tem ACK.

Abraços,
Marcelo Piaz Vianna




> Caro ShadowRed !
> 
> Num Painel somente ja troquei 3 engenius !
> Uso PCAP ...mas e lamentável não durar estes cartões e por pior os primeiros plus que veio duraram 2 meses com a potencia de 19 dbm (sem eu saber do esquema de dos -10 ai ficou com 29 ) mas enfim estes novos vem na versão 3 e não presta !Vou aposentar eles por enquanto e vou colocar o WAP354 pra ver como fica! Diz o fabricante que guenta 60 clientes com folga !
> Vamos ver o que vai dar!

----------


## 1929

Giovani, a coisa é mais ou menos como o Paulinho Mixaria, lá de Taquari diz: Prefiro comer file, dividindo com os outros do que comer pelanca sozinho. Neste caso seu, se ficou melhor é tocar para a frente. Ficou com um baita desempenho.
Só que acho que eles exageraram um pouco em 60 usuários simultâneos. Aproveita e coloca todos eles em bridge e deixa um MK em baixo como servidor. Aí não vai sobrecarregar tanto os APs.

Ok que é Ralink, Viana. Já é bem superior. Acho que é por isso que ele está desempenhando bem. Os meus aqui são rtl8186. Vão bem, mas também não tem quase usuários exigindo deles. Provedor pequeno e tal.
Quero trocar por isso, não confio neste chipset. Ele me parece em alguns momentos um pouco instável.

----------


## gsiena

Pessoal, alguem ai ja mediu com wattímetro a potencia que realmente sai do engenius quando ele esta em tx-power default no Mikrotik? Precisamos ter essa certeza, vamos tentar conseguir um wattimetro bom pra medir esse cartao. Que engenius é bem inferior a outros, isso é... mas talvez 90% dos problemas que todos tem com ele é esse excesso de potencia que o mikrotik nos mostra errado teoricamente. Só vamos ter a resposta definitiva quando alguem conseguir medir com equipamento especifico e postar aki.
Segue em anexo um documento que consegui da propria Engenius, falando sobre esse problema do tx-power reportado pelo driver. Ao que tudo indica o maior problema desse cartão é esse mesmo. 

Obs: Fiz uns testes baixando a potencia dele pra card rates 13dbm, no registration nao mudou praticamente nada alguns até melhorou o sinal, ja no lado cliente caiu 1 ou 2% no maximo o sinal... resumindo, só vi beneficios abaixando a potencia dele. Se alguem fez mais testes por favor poste pra gente  :Smile: 

Um abraço a todos

----------


## ShadowRed

> Pessoal, alguem ai ja mediu com wattímetro a potencia que realmente sai do engenius quando ele esta em tx-power default no Mikrotik? Precisamos ter essa certeza, vamos tentar conseguir um wattimetro bom pra medir esse cartao. Que engenius é bem inferior a outros, isso é... mas talvez 90% dos problemas que todos tem com ele é esse excesso de potencia que o mikrotik nos mostra errado teoricamente. Só vamos ter a resposta definitiva quando alguem conseguir medir com equipamento especifico e postar aki.
> Segue em anexo um documento que consegui da propria Engenius, falando sobre esse problema do tx-power reportado pelo driver. Ao que tudo indica o maior problema desse cartão é esse mesmo. 
> 
> Obs: Fiz uns testes baixando a potencia dele pra card rates 13dbm, no registration nao mudou praticamente nada alguns até melhorou o sinal, ja no lado cliente caiu 1 ou 2% no maximo o sinal... resumindo, só vi beneficios abaixando a potencia dele. Se alguem fez mais testes por favor poste pra gente 
> 
> Um abraço a todos


 
Com wattímetro não, mas no "olhímetro" eu fiz rsrsrsrs.
Vou descrever os teste:

Coloquei lado a lado o mikrotik com o cartão engenius nmp-8602 plus, e um edimax.

As antenas de mesma potencia 5 dbi.


Os dois cartoes operam iguaizinhos na potencia de 18 dbm. testado no Network Stumbler.

Quando coloquei o cartão senao em 8 dbm ele caiu bem, e o radio edimax setado em 18 dbm manda muito mais sinal.

Acho que a informação é furada.

Na foto ta o edimax em 23 dbm e o senao em 18 dbm

----------


## netosdr

> Com wattímetro não, mas no "olhímetro" eu fiz rsrsrsrs.
> Vou descrever os teste:


Aqui tb fiz um teste parecido, e alguns clientes nem conectavam, quando conectava dava uns 20% de sinal... Meus cartões nesta RB de teste são mais antigos, acho que de 400mw somente...
Já em outra RB, 8dm ou 18dm o sinal ficou igual, com cartões do modelo novo de 600mw, acho que confere a informação. Sendo que nesta RB com cartão novo já fudeu vários cartões e na outra nenhum, e roda há quase 2 anos...

----------


## ShadowRed

> Aqui tb fiz um teste parecido, e alguns clientes nem conectavam, quando conectava dava uns 20% de sinal... Meus cartões nesta RB de teste são mais antigos, acho que de 400mw somente...
> Já em outra RB, 8dm ou 18dm o sinal ficou igual, com cartões do modelo novo de 600mw, acho que confere a informação. Sendo que nesta RB com cartão novo já fudeu vários cartões e na outra nenhum, e roda há quase 2 anos...


 
Estes que testei é os de 600 mW ( V1. LFP 1.00 ) e a rb uma 433 V3.10

----------


## neuri

Uma coisa posso dizer pra vcs, no dia que homologarem os mini-pcis XR2 tudo se ajeita, pq tenho 4 que trabalharam por um ano e nunca deu problema... tudo 100% so tirei pq to tendo que colocar cartoes homologados nas torres... hoje nao tenho rodando nenhum xr2, mas enquanto estavam, era uma maravilha, eu nao me encomodava em absolutamente nada. e agora toda semana tem um dando pau... confesso que Engenius é uma "M" mesmo.

XR2, o melhor cartao que ja usei, e olha que tenho experiencia com muitos modelos e marcas de cartoes.

abraços

----------


## fasseabra

> Bom que tenha resolvido os problemas.
> 
> Agora algo interessante... 90% dos que postam no forum Mikrotik/Wireless, eu creio, usam esse cartão. Mas ninguém mais se pronunciou.. ou não tem problemas ou não acharam importante o assunto.
> 
> Tem coisas que não entendo. hehehehe


Amigo eu Tive a infelicidade de comprar esses cartões para substituir meus AP Senao 2611 (MARAVILHA DE RADIO). Só deu pau e eu perdi cliente.
Agora comprei os cartões R52H - Resolvi trocando de cartão e gastando muito em testes.
Desconhecia esse problema, Mto obrigado amigo.

----------


## neuri

Amigo Fasseabra, ja usei estes cartoes R52H tbm, se vc forçar eles um pouco no TX-Power ele da pau igualzinho os Engenius. os unicos q ate agora eu nao tive realmente problemas sao os XR2 da Ubiquiti. pena que nao sao homologados. mas Deus ajude que esses karas vêem isso e homologam o mais rapido possivel.

----------


## braw

meu pop rodava com 4 Zinwell G120 e 4 paineis Hyper de 14dbi, mas chegou um ponto q precisei trocar pra aguentar a carga de clientes... migrei para 4 RB433 com 01 Engenius cada, desde que subi os radios posso garantir q nunca tive problemas no meu POP, hj faz 70 dias q estao no ar, estou deixando pra ver qual o tempo maximo q vai ficar ate que seja necessario reiniciar... a dif eh q nao setei a potencia do cartao, e sim os dbis da antena que eu utilizei.... se a informação q ele mostra 10 a menos procede ou nao ae ja nao sei, mas q setando dessa forma vc nao corre risco de prob no cartao isso sim...

----------


## PabloZ

Por enquanto não tive problemas com esses cartões tbm não. Fechei um PoP de 24KM sem visada perfeita em 5.8 com eles com potencia em Default. chequei a pegar -72 de sinal trafegando 2 megas full (lembrando que to sem visada perfeita), isso ja tem 4 meses. Depois que fechei o enlace, ja deu tempestade e a única coisa que aconteceu foi que entrou água no conector da antena.. aí só fui la e troquei o cabo, e tudo voltou na boa como está até hoje.
Pra mim eles até que estão atendendo bem. Tenho 12 cartões em pleno funcionamento nesse momento sem problemas.

----------


## wimigasltda

> Bom que tenha resolvido os problemas.
> 
> Agora algo interessante... 90% dos que postam no forum Mikrotik/Wireless, eu creio, usam esse cartão. Mas ninguém mais se pronunciou.. ou não tem problemas ou não acharam importante o assunto.
> 
> Tem coisas que não entendo. hehehehe


A questão até que não é vir aqui, foi pesquisando sobre este cartão que cheguei a esse tópico.
E digo mais, topicos como esse deveriam ser fixo.Visto que pra quem trabalha dentro da lei, este é o único cartão para rb homologado no brasil, e ainda homologado por uma importadora, nem a própria senao se interessou pelo mesmo.
Agora veja, nós pequenos jamais vamos conseguir cartões bons, quem quiser vai ter que fazer como aquela empres de minas que homologa catoes pra uso prorprio, to vendo que quem quiser cartoes bons vai ter que homologar sozinho.

----------


## Meiobit

O que realmente há é falta de união entre nós pequenos provedores, não sei o custo e o processo para se homologar um produto, mas acredito que as associações poderiam se empenhar neste sentido!

----------


## joeudes

Usando os Engenius com omni ja tive tanta dor de cabeça, que ja não sabia mais o que fazer, troquei todos por XR2, com este acabaram os problemas. No entanto esses cartõess não são homologados, e precisei em uma das cidades que atendemos botar painéis, pois o número de clientes ja era bem grandinho. coloquei painéis OIW com os Engenius mesmo, ta rodando a um mês normal, deixei eles em default.
Em 5.8 tenho 3 enlaces come estes: um de 15,5 km com antenas IDEAL 27DBI passando 10mbps, outro com 3 km e duas zirok 24dbi, passando 14mbps, e outro com 11km e antenas hyperlink 27dbi grade, passando uns 10mbps tambem. no qual todos estes estão filé!!!! tem um de 26km que to tentando fechar com pluton ptx26-58, mais ainda não consegui, não ta dando sinal nem por um decreto.
comprei XR5 pra tentar fechar!!!!

----------


## Giovani.couto

*Ta bom então!!!*

Sei que este não e o lugar deste assunto mas....se prosseguir o assunto teremos que fazer um tópico destinado a este assunto!

*Quem tem realmente interesse em montar uma associação?*

Podemos colocar o nome de APP "Associação Pequenos Provedores".
Neste caso poderíamos montar um grupo e determinar quais equipamentos de interesse comum serão homologados, sendo que cada associando ira contribuir com sua parcela para o montante para poder pagar as despesas com as homologações!
Poderia ter votações em que o produto que alcançar maior votação seria o que teria prioridade na Homologação!

Não sou entendido no assunto, mas acho que este e o caminho, pois todos que trabalhão dentro da lei querem produtos melhores para colocar em seus provedores!

Então acho que e chegada a hora da dar um ponto final nesta choradeira e a gente se reunir para começar a mudar nossa própria realidade!

 :Rock: Abração ai pra galera !

----------


## 14735

eu acho incrivel como podem omologar um equipamento como esses :/

----------


## NetoGO23

> *Ta bom então!!!*
> 
> Sei que este não e o lugar deste assunto mas....se prosseguir o assunto teremos que fazer um tópico destinado a este assunto!
> 
> *Quem tem realmente interesse em montar uma associação?*
> 
> Podemos colocar o nome de APP "Associação Pequenos Provedores".
> Neste caso poderíamos montar um grupo e determinar quais equipamentos de interesse comum serão homologados, sendo que cada associando ira contribuir com sua parcela para o montante para poder pagar as despesas com as homologações!
> Poderia ter votações em que o produto que alcançar maior votação seria o que teria prioridade na Homologação!
> ...


Caso queira eu farei parte da associação.

Temos que reunir o maximo de provedores e assim homologariamos os equipamentos apenas para a associação, de uso exclusivo dos associados.

----------


## 1929

> eu acho incrivel como podem omologar um equipamento como esses :/


Verdade! E depois já ouvi dizer que equipamento homologado, foi testado e supre todas as condições necessárias. Mas é tanta reclamação. Até a baixa da potencia que parecia resolver continua dando problemas.
E agora, qual mini-pci usar em 2.4?

Ou é preferivel ficar com algum AP dos bons?

----------


## Roots

tenho um cartao xr2 uso em default, ele mostra assim:

1 Mbps 28(18)
2 Mbps 28(18)
5.5Mbps 28(18)
11Mbps 28(18)

quer dizer q ele nao ta usando 28dbm? ta usando apenas 18?

----------


## Josue Guedes

> tenho um cartao xr2 uso em default, ele mostra assim:
> 
> 1 Mbps 28(18)
> 2 Mbps 28(18)
> 5.5Mbps 28(18)
> 11Mbps 28(18)
> 
> quer dizer q ele nao ta usando 28dbm? ta usando apenas 18?


Acho que isso ai é falado até no forum do MK, está usando 18.

----------


## jpjust

> Acho que isso ai é falado até no forum do MK, está usando 18.


De acordo com o forum da MikroTik, significa que pra fazer o cartão jogar 28 dBm de sinal, o MK ajusta ele em 18 dBm, da mesma forma que devemos fazer manualmente com os EnGenius.

----------


## Roots

Radio Card Default /ProgrammedMax Power Offset True Max Avg. Output Power

SR2 16 dBm 10 dB 26 dBm
SR9 16 dBm 12 dB 28 dBm
SR5 19 dBm 7 dB 26 dBm
XR2 18 dBm 10 dB 28 dBm
XR5 18 dBm 10 dB 28 dBm


Because of problems with TX power control in certain versions of the Atheros
MADWIFI Linux Driver, the SR / XR cards were purposely programmed with a
power "offset" which causes the driver to think it is transmitting at a lower power
level than it really is. The table below shows the maximum power levels
programmed into the cards versus the actual corresponding output power levels. It
is important to realize that what the driver reports will be significantly lower than the
TX power of the radio.

It is always a good idea to leave power levels at their default settings as this will
produce radio operation according to the SR / XR specifications. If there are any
questions concerning power offsets, please contact [email protected] or give us
a call at 408-942-1153.

é isso aí galera...é só deixar em default...
Lucivanio Gama

----------


## jpjust

> Radio Card Default /ProgrammedMax Power Offset True Max Avg. Output Power
> 
> SR2 16 dBm 10 dB 26 dBm
> SR9 16 dBm 12 dB 28 dBm
> SR5 19 dBm 7 dB 26 dBm
> XR2 18 dBm 10 dB 28 dBm
> XR5 18 dBm 10 dB 28 dBm
> 
> 
> ...


Tá sabendo que "default" é o máximo do cartão, né?

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Nossa , então eu to ferrado! usava em 23 Dbm e tava uma M....... agora baixei para 15 (25) e mudei de all rates fixed para card rates e parece que ficou melhor, agora tenho que ver se nos clientes não vai alterar nada, parece que um dos 3 cartões foi pro saco.

To com medo de meus clientes não se conectarem, acho que vou dechar em default . O que acham?

----------


## jpjust

> Nossa , então eu to ferrado! usava em 23 Dbm e tava uma M....... agora baixei para 15 (25) e mudei de all rates fixed para card rates e parece que ficou melhor, agora tenho que ver se nos clientes não vai alterar nada, parece que um dos 3 cartões foi pro saco.
> 
> To com medo de meus clientes não se conectarem, acho que vou dechar em default . O que acham?


Não se preocupe que conectam sim, aqui uso 7 (17) e tenho clientes em até 4 Km. Qual a distância do seu cliente mais longe?

Agora, como você usou ele em 23 (33), que é muito acima do máximo dele (28), pode ser que esteja um pouco danificado.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> Não se preocupe que conectam sim, aqui uso 7 (17) e tenho clientes em até 4 Km. Qual a distância do seu cliente mais longe?
> 
> Agora, como você usou ele em 23 (33), que é muito acima do máximo dele (28), pode ser que esteja um pouco danificado.


O meu cliente mais longe é isso 4 km quase.......é que ele esta viajando, pois se nele pegar ok.

Puts desde o inicio eu achava estranho que em default ele só ia até 18 sendo que era para ir em 28 ........como eu imaginaria que tinha esse negocio de 10 dbm........até agora abaixei para 15 e ta normal.....vamos ver se não danificou.

----------


## joeudes

Após algum tempo sem me preocupar com perca de potencia dos cartões engenius, tive problema com este novamente. agora usando com painel setorial, em um ponto de distribuição, um destes perdeu potência, no qual substitui por XR2 que tem sido a solução nessas horas!!!


Espero que exista união entre os provedores, e uma contribuição dos distribuidores e homologuem o XR2 o mais rápido possivel. porque acontecendo isso, será uma solução defenitiva para estes problemas!!!

----------


## jpjust

> Após algum tempo sem me preocupar com perca de potencia dos cartões engenius, tive problema com este novamente. agora usando com painel setorial, em um ponto de distribuição, um destes perdeu potência, no qual substitui por XR2 que tem sido a solução nessas horas!!!
> 
> 
> Espero que exista união entre os provedores, e uma contribuição dos distribuidores e homologuem o XR2 o mais rápido possivel. porque acontecendo isso, será uma solução defenitiva para estes problemas!!!


Onde você compra o XR2?

----------


## NetoGO23

Uso o cartão a 14 e tenho clientes a mais de 6km e visada comprometida e eles ficam em -74, agora se eu colocar em 18 só muda de -74 pra -72.


Eu tive muitos problemas de perda de potência, depois que baixei pra 14, fiz um bom aterramento na RB600A, fiz aterramento no Terra do Nobreak (em baixo da torre) e do Régua de energia (em cima da torre). Depois disso não tive mais problemas.

Mas até descobrir isso perdi 7 cartões EnGenius 8602 Plus.

----------


## joeudes

o meu Chefe normalmente Compra na Ultra Wireless. Quando ele me pede pra comprar, compro na American Explorer.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

A minha cliente mais longe chegou hoje e me ligou dizendo que não tava conectando, fui la e nem consegui enxergar o mk, vou ter que subir de volta como tava, 23 dbm .....e vou la ver e posto

----------


## NetoGO23

> A minha cliente mais longe chegou hoje e me ligou dizendo que não tava conectando, fui la e nem consegui enxergar o mk, vou ter que subir de volta como tava, 23 dbm .....e vou la ver e posto


Qual setorial que você usa?

Qual a distância da sua cliente?


Pois um cliente meu a mais de 6km e com visada comprometida usando uma ralink, antena aquarios de 25 e cabo de 10mt tá com -71 neste exato momento.

----------


## NetoGO23

Esqueci de citar, entrei em contato com o pessoal da link teck e eles me falaram que 95% da perda de potência do EnGenius é a potencia muito alta ou aterramento da RB mal feito.

Depois que baixei a potência dos meus cartões e fiz um bom aterramento da RB e no nobreak e da régua de energia, num tive mais problemas.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Acabei de chegar do meu ultimo cliente. Conclusão: não mexa no tx power do seu cartão. foram exatas 22 visitas de reclamãções. A solução deixar em default e ir de cliente em cliente que não tava conectando....Foi trampo!!!!

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> Qual setorial que você usa?
> 
> Qual a distância da sua cliente?
> 
> 
> Pois um cliente meu a mais de 6km e com visada comprometida usando uma ralink, antena aquarios de 25 e cabo de 10mt tá com -71 neste exato momento.


 
TSM 9 dbi , 3,6 km placa ralink, 10 mt cabo conectorizado antena zirok .....visada oerfeita...nem conectara dava - 22 foi foda .......só melhorou quando coloquei os cartões todos em default

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> Esqueci de citar, entrei em contato com o pessoal da link teck e eles me falaram que 95% da perda de potência do EnGenius é a potencia muito alta ou aterramento da RB mal feito.
> 
> Depois que baixei a potência dos meus cartões e fiz um bom aterramento da RB e no nobreak e da régua de energia, num tive mais problemas.


 
a minha fonte nem tem aterramento....acho que a fonte que a linkteck me vendeu ta errada

----------


## NetoGO23

> a minha fonte nem tem aterramento....acho que a fonte que a linkteck me vendeu ta errada


a fonte que uso da link teck é a 3.5ha por 18v

Você tem quer fazer o aterramento no nobreak que alimenta a fonte, e lá na torre vc pega os parafusos que fixam a RB e usa um fio e prende neles, depois pega o fio que vc travou no parafuso da RB e usa uma porca e arruela e parafusa no parafuso da torre mesmo.

Mas o aterramento da torre tem que estar bem feito.

Não usar o mesmo aterramento do para raio.

----------


## denin

alguem criou um topico para a açociaçao de pequenos provedores para a homologaçao de cartoes melhores?

----------


## rogeriosims

> alguem criou um topico para a açociaçao de pequenos provedores para a homologaçao de cartoes melhores?


Amigo,

Estou estudando a viabilidade de montar uma cooperativa para homolocação de equipamentos, cursos, scm e etc.

Se tiver interesse em colaborar com o estudo ou participar favor entrar em contato.

Abraço

----------


## Giovani.couto

Olá Amigos !
Para quem não precisa de muita potencia tem a opção de usar em PC-AP a DWL-AG530, elá esta Homologada novamente e pela Própria D-link !

Tenho 5 aqui funcionando um ano e meio sem problemas !!!

Os meus últimos cartões EMP PLUS S versão (1) acabaram, e o vendedor disse que não vem mais este so tem agora com a versão (3) que e uma bosta completa!

O da versão (1) pelo menos dura uns dois meses sem problemas, mas depois a perca de potencia no meu caso, sentido cliente torre começa os problemas e ai mais um mês pra ter certeza que ele não presta mais! Tenho dois cartões trabalhando num PTP em 5,8 GHz este no começo dava 22MEGA de troug e agora ta com 16mega, e só uma questão de tempo para eu ter que trocar para o XR5!

Essa semana ta chegando minhas AG530 vou substituir 5 EMP por elas, quase fiz a besteira de comprar um RB600 e colocar 4 EMP-PLUS-S novos ! Pois não adianta Lixo é Lixo!!! Duvido alguém que fale mal da AG530! 

Bom fica ai a dica pra quem usa PC-AP e pra quem não usa pense na possibilidade de montar um!

Pois pelos estudos que fiz não vi vantagem nenhuma na RB! (Pouco Processamento, memória e sempre a velha historia da fonte!)

Coloquei uma foto do meu PC-AP-DUAL com Varias AG530 hehehe

Abraços a todos !

----------


## Giovani.couto

Aproveitando o embalo ! vi em algum lugar mas não me lembro onde e não achei mais, homologaram o XR2 ???

----------


## Giovani.couto

> Amigo,
> 
> Estou estudando a viabilidade de montar uma cooperativa para homolocação de equipamentos, cursos, scm e etc.
> 
> Se tiver interesse em colaborar com o estudo ou participar favor entrar em contato.
> 
> Abraço


Olá Amigo como anda a elaboração da coperativa ?

----------


## Roots

Giovani onde vc comprou essa caixa hermetica do pc-ap? Uso um pc-ap, ele ta embaixo da torre, usando xr2, nao to gostando muito do desempenho dele, uso em default e cabo lmr 400 - 11 metros,

----------


## Giovani.couto

> Giovani onde vc comprou essa caixa hermetica do pc-ap? Uso um pc-ap, ele ta embaixo da torre, usando xr2, nao to gostando muito do desempenho dele, uso em default e cabo lmr 400 - 11 metros,


Olá Amigo !
As caixas eu comprei de uma sucateadora de equipamentos de telecom!

comprei 4 e paguei R$50,00 cada uma,todas em estado de novas, so tive que mandar fazer as chaves!

Abraços

----------


## denin

mano aki eu to usando quadro eletrico, ficou file nap entra agua nem a pau ta la emcima da torre

----------


## rogeriosims

> Olá Amigo como anda a elaboração da coperativa ?


Giovani, 

Ainda estou estudando, a meu ver rola sim, só precisa de consultar um advogado que conheça de telecom pra confirmar.

Aqui tá dificil arrumar algum que conheça de telecom, e não queira rancar uma tira de couro em min pela consulta. rsrs

Se alguem conhecer da area, ou souber de alquem que conhece dá um toque ai.

Abraço

----------


## samukanetwork

Galera só uma pergunta: o comentarios são sobre o cartão EMP8602-PLUS, que é da ENGENIUS, e uso aki as PCI SENAO/ENGENIUS EPI3601S, sera que por ser da ENGENIS e ter potencia de 600mW estas placas teriam o mesmo problema???ou só foi constatado nas mini-PCI???Sei que as 3601S naõ são homologadas, mas sei que tem muita gente usando.

Obrigado a todos, Sergio!!!Valew por dar inicio ao tópico

----------


## marcelinopsilva

vc ainda tem os XR2? Quer vender?

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

> Galera só uma pergunta: o comentarios são sobre o cartão EMP8602-PLUS, que é da ENGENIUS, e uso aki as PCI SENAO/ENGENIUS EPI3601S, sera que por ser da ENGENIS e ter potencia de 600mW estas placas teriam o mesmo problema???ou só foi constatado nas mini-PCI???Sei que as 3601S naõ são homologadas, mas sei que tem muita gente usando.
> 
> Obrigado a todos, Sergio!!!Valew por dar inicio ao tópico



Amigo,

criei um tópico falando sobre perdas de sinal em cartões. Pelo que pude constatar uma das causas, talvez a principal, seja a relatada por mim neste tópico: Testado: rádio/cartão sem antena danifica se colocado em funcionamento

----------


## prdemori

prezados,
não lí todo o Tópico, porém percebi que estão criticando o Engenius.
informo para usarem o Engenius sempre com Tx Power >>> default...
e no meu caso, apliquei em modo B num enlace de 12km com antenas de grade aquarius.
no Bandwidth Test... ele estabilizou em 7mb (tcp, receive)...
no grafico, não tinha altos e baixos, sempre oscilando 1% ou 2%... muito estável...

ja o R52H demonstrou muito mais desempenho, porém oscilava muito (B ou G)

agora vou testar o XR2... alguem tem algo a falar dele?
não testei pq fui ver que o pigtail é diferente só depois que chegou.

----------


## Pruda

Excelente tópico! Rapaz, eu ja tava chutando o pau da barraca, assim como o Giovani! Estou desanimando de RB PC-AP...Eu só perdi 3 ENgenius,,, não fumega minha estação. No começo tudo era maravilhoso... latencia ACK trougputh.. não chegava a 2 meses e virava uma caca!! CCQ 21 a 60%. Agora que instalei 3 Paineis HL 17 Dbi achei que estaria no Paraiso, foi so no começo mesmo! A RB = 1.800,00 ( parada) PC-AP 2 cartoes G520 - tambem xiou! O que me esta salvando: 1 Greatek (180,00) 1 GTS (187,00) pra cada Hyperlink - 1 esta desativada...
Pelo menos 20 clientes online tranquilo em cada. Os condominios estao tranquilos WDS nos NS5, estão em lan, então sem problemas. Mas os clientes residenciais estão sendo judiados...não sei o que vou fazer: se teimo um pouco mais com PC-AP ( creio que falta aterramento), se tento ressussitar a RB ou se deixo os apzinhos mesmo. Mas citando um dos protagonistas do tópico,Giovani: gastei uma fortuna e a estação ta um lixo, isso pra clientes a no maximo 3 KMs.... se não fosse os apzinhos, tava frito!!!

----------


## Magal

O Engenius em default no MK também apresenta o bug de potência, use "cards rates" e coloque menos 10db do valor desejado. Ex: para 28db coloque 18db.

Quanto ao XR2 é o melhor cartão para 2.4 atualmente.

Obs: O R52H deve ser usado com no máximo 200mw para ficar estável.




> prezados,
> não lí todo o Tópico, porém percebi que estão criticando o Engenius.
> informo para usarem o Engenius sempre com Tx Power >>> default...
> e no meu caso, apliquei em modo B num enlace de 12km com antenas de grade aquarius.
> no Bandwidth Test... ele estabilizou em 7mb (tcp, receive)...
> no grafico, não tinha altos e baixos, sempre oscilando 1% ou 2%... muito estável...
> 
> ja o R52H demonstrou muito mais desempenho, porém oscilava muito (B ou G)
> 
> ...

----------


## weslly21

> Cara eu dei uma olhada e pelo que entendi, o MK mostra sempre 10 Db abaixo da potência real, isso significa que um cartão setado em 17 Db no MK está na realidade a 27 Db, isso é assustador! Eu já tinha notado que o cartão nunca mostra a potência máxima do cartão no MK, mais achei que eram restrições do proprio MK. Será muito importante confirmar essas informações. Há tempos uso 17 Db aqui e a coisa está funcionando muito bem.


pois abaixa que vai ficar melhor, depois que li esse post, aki mudou da cachaca da terra , pro vinho 1950

----------


## weslly21

galera eu uso aki uma rb333 com fonte 18 e 2.5 amperes com 3 cartoes engenius

so que fiquei mais de 1 ano usando esses cartoes na potencia maxima 20 = 30

e hoje que vi o forum que corrigir esse erro, ai vem a duvida, serar que esses cartoes ainda estao bons pois estavam trabalhando com 1 wats

seria melhor substituir ou deixar eles mesmo setado a 10 db ?

outra coisa 

o qual e a potencia maxima do r52 100 mw ou 65 mw ?

----------


## lipeiori

> Excelente tópico! Rapaz, eu ja tava chutando o pau da barraca, assim como o Giovani! Estou desanimando de RB PC-AP...Eu só perdi 3 ENgenius,,, não fumega minha estação. No começo tudo era maravilhoso... latencia ACK trougputh.. não chegava a 2 meses e virava uma caca!! CCQ 21 a 60%. Agora que instalei 3 Paineis HL 17 Dbi achei que estaria no Paraiso, foi so no começo mesmo! A RB = 1.800,00 ( parada) PC-AP 2 cartoes G520 - tambem xiou! O que me esta salvando: 1 Greatek (180,00) 1 GTS (187,00) pra cada Hyperlink - 1 esta desativada...
> Pelo menos 20 clientes online tranquilo em cada. Os condominios estao tranquilos WDS nos NS5, estão em lan, então sem problemas. Mas os clientes residenciais estão sendo judiados...não sei o que vou fazer: se teimo um pouco mais com PC-AP ( creio que falta aterramento), se tento ressussitar a RB ou se deixo os apzinhos mesmo. Mas citando um dos protagonistas do tópico,Giovani: gastei uma fortuna e a estação ta um lixo, isso pra clientes a no maximo 3 KMs.... se não fosse os apzinhos, tava frito!!!


Hoje em dia eu cheguei a conclusão de que é melhor usar APs mesmo.

AP = Acha em qualquer lugar, é barato, troca rápida em caso de problema e segura de 25 a 30 clientes.

RB = cara, fonte cara, cartão caro, difícil de achar (digo em lojas físicas), desempenho superior aos APs.

PC-AP = gambiarra, se der problema tem que trocar tudo ou descobrir o que queimou... troca demorada, vantagens placa barata, equipamentos podem ser aproveitados de um pc antigo, etc.

----------


## Pruda

Ah por falar nisso ressuscitei ( viva a Páscoa) minha Routerboard, coloquei fonte de PC, a conexão melhorou nuns 30%, coloquei um R2, mas como é costume das RBs , funciona 1 semana legal e depois começa endurecer! Ta setado 14 dBm ( ou seja 24 dBm).. 20 clientes no maximo... meus greateks aguentam bem mais!! Mas são ruizinhos, voce não tem informação de nada, apenas mac no wireless estatistic - sinal, qualidade, nada, é trabalhar no escuro! Pedi um powerstation 2.4 essa semana pra ver o que dá...

----------


## prdemori

Magal,
preciso saber se é importante usar aqueles cabos de aterramento que vem junto com o XR2...
e como e onde aterrar o XR2...

grato...

----------


## macsterhubner

Olha estava com um problema de delay altissimo em minha routerboard 600 + 4 cartões engenius com as potencias setadas em default (conectado com 1 PC apenas e execuntando ping com peso de 65000 o delay ia pra 3000ms até haver perca de pacotes e isso com a router board ao lado do PC e com um rádio comum o delay no mesmo teste ficava de 30 a 50ms). 
Será que pode ser isso que estava causando este delay??? pois em default a potencia fica marcada com 17db mas como estão dizendo que ela mostra 10 db a menos do que a realidade significaria que meus cartões estavam setados a 27db isso é possivel???

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Verdade, a minha aqui nostra em default 17 Dbi ao inves de 27. To vendo se consigo um Watimetro para medir este cartão para tirar a duvida do povo aqui , mas ta dificil de conseguir tal equipamento.

----------


## mvianna

> Verdade, a minha aqui nostra em default 17 Dbi ao inves de 27. To vendo se consigo um Watimetro para medir este cartão para tirar a duvida do povo aqui , mas ta dificil de conseguir tal equipamento.


Provavelmente entre esta semana e a próxima estarei fazendo um teste comparativo com o Engenius e o R52 (100mW/17dBm) em um enlace/na prática, acredito que poderei ter algum parâmetro a respeito deste detalhe da potencia do cartão Engenius... Assim que possível posto os resultados.

Abraços,
Marcelo

----------


## Giovani.couto

Pega uma placa pci (greatek ou ag530 ) seta em 17 dbm e compara com essa no Network Stumbler!

Da pra saber sem o aparelho !

----------


## NetoGO23

> Verdade, a minha aqui nostra em default 17 Dbi ao inves de 27. To vendo se consigo um Watimetro para medir este cartão para tirar a duvida do povo aqui , mas ta dificil de conseguir tal equipamento.



Colega mostra assim pq há um erro no cartão com o mk q se ele tá em 17 significa q está a 27.

igual o meu de 10 está a 20.
Sempre vc tem q tirar 10 da numeração.

OBS: Já comprovado.

----------


## macsterhubner

> Colega mostra assim pq há um erro no cartão com o mk q se ele tá em 17 significa q está a 27.
> 
> igual o meu de 10 está a 20.
> Sempre vc tem q tirar 10 da numeração.
> 
> OBS: Já comprovado.


Certo amigo, então sobre o meu problema de delay vc axa que a causa seria esse excesso de potencia??? pois na minha RB deixei setado em default com 17db pelo que diz q RB mas na realidade estavam trabalhando a 27 será que isso poderia estar provocando muito ruido e prejudicando a conexão

----------


## Giovani.couto

> Certo amigo, então sobre o meu problema de delay vc axa que a causa seria esse excesso de potencia??? pois na minha RB deixei setado em default com 17db pelo que diz q RB mas na realidade estavam trabalhando a 27 será que isso poderia estar provocando muito ruido e prejudicando a conexão


 
Olá !

Começa pelo básico!

Antenas boas!

Conectores + cabos 

Cartões e fontes de boa qualidade!

E lembrado que potencia não é tudo!

Por exemplo 

Usa uma antena hyperlink de 17dbi por 90 graus com 19dbm!

Te garanto que fica bom !

Antena chega até ser mais importante que o próprio cartão !

Pois não adianta ter um cartão super, iper, mega e ultra, se tiver uma antena ruim !

Abraços

----------


## NetoGO23

> Certo amigo, então sobre o meu problema de delay vc axa que a causa seria esse excesso de potencia??? pois na minha RB deixei setado em default com 17db pelo que diz q RB mas na realidade estavam trabalhando a 27 será que isso poderia estar provocando muito ruido e prejudicando a conexão


Colega como vc já diz no Default já mostra a 17db sendo que se não tivesse esse erro seria 27db, se vc está a default o problema é menor, mas acho q vc está usando muita potência.

Faz um teste, olhe os sinal dos seus clientes antes e anota, depois coloca em "Card Rates" e em "Tx Power" coloque a 10dBm e espera alguns minutos até o sinal estabilizar, ai vc vai ver que não vai cair mais de uns 3% no maximo 5%. Tipo quem estava antes com -65 vai ficar no maximo a -67 ou -69.

Nisso vc vai diminiur o aquecimento do cartão, aumentar a vida util do mesmo e acabar bem com os seus problemas.

Depois que vc confirmar q potencia não é tudo vc pega e solda um fio na posta dos parafusos que fixa sua RB na caixa e liga eles e algum parafuso da sua torre (coloque outra porca e arruela só pra fixar o fio no parafuso), faça isso mesmo q sua torre não esteja aterrada. Depois faça um bom aterramento no seu Estabilizador ou Nobreak.

Foi assim que acabei com os meus problemas de Perda de Portencia.



SE A DICA TEVE SERVENTIA, AGRADEÇA!

----------


## gu4rd1an

Alguem analisa essa imagem me digam qual seria o correto usar, na ubi18 esta ligada a uma omin da hyperlink de 13,3 dbi, quanto seto ela pra como a imagem ubi8 meus clientes nao consequem conectar. assim ia esquecento são Cartoes XR2

----------


## patrickmiranda

podemos encontrar watimetros para essa ferequencias em universidade pesquisando no google eu vi que a UFRN tem um que vai até 3.0 GHz se alguem tiver uma univesidade por perto pode ver se consegue testar lá (lembrando que para os teste é importate a antena e o ganho dessa antena ser exato pois essas medições são influenciada pelo ganho da antena e a onda estácionaria q ela produz) outra dificuldade e o valor ser muito baixo normalmente watimetros medem de 1W a cima.

----------

